# Fehlerklassen



## Nobody (12. Sep 2003)

ich suche eine übersicht, welche der in java implementierten fehlerklassen was abfangen. hab bisher keine liste gefunden. wenn jemand eine gute hat bitte posten


----------



## DTR (15. Sep 2003)

Könntest du das bitte nochmal erläutern? Ich komme bei deiner Frage nicht ganz mit.


----------



## Stefan1200 (15. Sep 2003)

Meinst du jetzt eine Übersicht aller Exceptions, die in Java auftreten können?


----------



## Nobody (15. Sep 2003)

ja alle fehler die während der laufzeit auftreten können und welche fehlermeldung dabei aufgerufen wird und wie man sie abfängt. da ich mir zZ versuche einen guten programmierstil einzueignen möchte ich natürlich auch die ganzen abfragen(catch - throw) korrekt halten.


----------



## Stefan1200 (15. Sep 2003)

Naja, in der API Dokumentation von Sun ist doch sehr schön erklärt, bei welchem Befehl welche Exception aus welchem Grund auftritt. Siehe hier bei Integer.parseInt(String) direkt aus der API Doku:



> Throws:
> NumberFormatException - if the String does not contain a parsable int.


----------

